# Steelite craft cups!



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

On way back from the lakes, I stopped by Perfect Setting by Steelite craft at Trentham Shopping Village! So happy I found these cups! It was £5.50 for just the 8oz cups and £4 for the saucer. Comes with lifetime guarantee too.

It's near the m6 by Stoke on trent if any of you want to stop by! Otherwise, you can purchase online at their website http://www.perfect-setting.co.uk


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

They look good!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

If I have time I think I'll swing by that place on the way to Manchester this weekend, I think they look even better with the drink in them. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Harris and hoole sells two for £25 if I'm not mistaken. Cheaper to buy it from perfect setting plus you get a lifetime warranty if it gets chipped.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

It does look better with coffee in it.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Sarah - I'm regularly up and down the M6 and didn't know about this place - it sounds like a good way of breaking the journey in addition to buying cups.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just checked the web link - the plain white espresso cups are an amazing price.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

In the same shopping village, whittards of Chelsea sells loveramics and have a really good modern cappuccino cup and saucer (8oz as well). It's £10 a set if I remember correctly. Portmeiron is also there and they have really pretty looking cups too but find the size a bit too big for my liking.


----------

